# Jansun Goldens



## AMPM (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there,
I know others have posted asking about info on this breeder but I think some of it may have been contained in private messages. I was hoping to hear opinions we're interested in contacting them. Here's their website:
Jansun Goldens

Thanks so much!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread talking about Jansun 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/93599-jansuns-goldens.html


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a 13 week old Jansun puppy who we just love! Jan has been helpful and patient and obviously is in this for her love of the dogs. She is diligient about her clearances. If you don't find any, just ask - she'll have them. We think our puppy is wonderful but, then again, who wouldn't love a golden puppy? He's our seventh golden though and I believe he's the most calm and affectionate of them all. He seems very smart and is catching on to things very quickly. I would definitely endorse Jansun. Good luck finding your puppy!


----------



## HoneyBun425 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, 
I am thinking about getting a puppy from Jansun Goldens and wanted to hear your thoughts, now that your puppy has turned into a dog! Also, any and all advise on on adopting from them is welcomed!
Thanks so much!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Murphy has grown into a wonderful dog, exactly the kind of dog we wanted. He's gentle and sweet, easy to train and well behaved. He has a silky nice coat and I think he's just beautiful but then aren't they all. There have been absolutely no health problems. We haven't had to ask much from Jan through the last few years but when I've emailed she's always been helpful and responsive. If we were in the market for a puppy now, I'd be sure to talk to her. Murphy was well worth the wait. I don't know what litter Jan is anticipating now but Murphy was a Tag/Navy puppy, actually Tag's first litter born. I posted a picture for you. Murphy is the dog in the foreground. Best of luck with your search for your new puppy!


----------

